# printer recognized as unknown device



## gorgon (Apr 2, 2007)

I Am Trying To Install My Epson Stylus Photo R250 To My Hp Pavilion Zv 6000 Lap Top
And I Am Using The Installation Disk That Comes With The Printer But The Computer Cant Find The Printer It Says In Device Manager Unknown Device I Tried Searching For A New Driver But The Computer Says There Is Non Better Than The One I Have Got.


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

First Go into Device manager and remove any Printers that are not being used on this system. Also any unknown devices. Then disconnect the printer from the USB cable and reboot. After it boots back up then install the software that came with the printer. Then plug in the printer and then turn on the printer. It will then find the drivers for it on your disk that you left in the drive.


----------



## gorgon (Apr 2, 2007)

hi lefty i tried everything you said but i still have the same problem messages say the usb port has malfunctioned and windows cant recognize it is it a computer fault or printer fault cheers gordon


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

gorgon said:


> hi lefty i tried everything you said but i still have the same problem messages say the usb port has malfunctioned and windows cant recognize it is it a computer fault or printer fault cheers gordon


You didn't say anything about the USB port. Have you installed the USB drivers for that Mother board? Go into BIOS and make sure the USB ports are turned on.


----------



## gorgon (Apr 2, 2007)

hi lefty sorry not replied sooner been away the mind boggles yes the bios is ok 
everything else works via the usb ports i did get the printer working for a short time i intalled it to a virtual usb port and it seemed ok but its now showing the same message 
usb device failed unknown device now i have tried every port selection there is but the printer does not start do you think the fault might be the printer itself 

thanks for your help gordon


----------



## eu13 (May 24, 2007)

I have a BIIIIIIG problem with my Epson DX5050. The message "Unknown Device" is received when I plug the device in the laptop through the USB port. I tried every single method described on this forum (and other). I don't know what to do. Do you think it could be the cable?

The device appears as an Unknown Device in the Device manager no matter what I do (printer on printer off cable plugged, unplugged).

I really don't know what to do. PLS help


----------



## djar007 (Jul 23, 2005)

As suggested, make sure the usb slot is able to be used by a memory stick or anything that will verify that it works. Then go to the website and get the latest drivers and install them first. This is all before you plug the printer in. Then plug it in to the power and turn it on.Then plug the usb in when it has stopped making noises. Then when the wizard comes up choose do not search the internet I will blah blah blah. Include these locations in the search and click browse.
Navigate to where you unpacked the drivers. I think by default that it is C: so just be aware of where you extract them. Windows should ask if you want to continue etc etc and it should work aok.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

eu13 said:


> I have a BIIIIIIG problem with my Epson DX5050. The message "Unknown Device" is received when I plug the device in the laptop through the USB port. I tried every single method described on this forum (and other). I don't know what to do. Do you think it could be the cable?
> 
> The device appears as an Unknown Device in the Device manager no matter what I do (printer on printer off cable plugged, unplugged).
> 
> I really don't know what to do. PLS help


Welcome to the forum, but one thing you need to do badly is start your own thread so as not to take away from help user is getting here.


----------



## eu13 (May 24, 2007)

Thank you very much for your replies, Rich-M thank you for your advice (I started a new thread) and sorry if I caused any problems or confusion on this thread.


----------



## Zolxe (Jul 22, 2007)

I had the same problem with a new system I set up for a client. For whatever reason, the problem followed the USB cable. I tried the cable on 3 different computers with 3 different printers, 1 running W2K SP4, 2 running XP SP2, all with different Motherboards, all USB 2.0 capable, but none worked. Tried 3 other cables, 1 of which I know to be USB 2.0 capable, and didn't have that problem with any of them.
Naturally I exchanged the cable for another one, but the new one still has the same problem. The cable that doesn't work here is an "iDOTConnect" "USB 2.0" 10 ft. Male to male A-B cable. It was a third the price of the other brands... I hope this info helps someone.


----------



## eu13 (May 24, 2007)

I solved my problem long time ago and I posted my solution on the other thread I started. The problem was an PCI to USB device under the USB devices. I just disabled the device and the printer was recognized immediately but I think the USB is not running as 2.0 but as 1.0.


----------

